# Should we change the name of this forum?



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Perhaps “Brown Water Reports”


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Sadly, yes

When is this crap going to change back to good?!?!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

After the rain...the sun will shine


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I’m sick of your glass half full attitude Frenchy!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fish are out there. Jumped off a white Thursday. Due to the weather we were only out there for 2.5hrs too.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

We will keep up our sampling efforts 🙂


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

In case you missed it, take a look at the post by MAXP under the heading Appomattox Weather & Fish Conditions. He details some very promising info on recent YFT activity at the DS Pacific Sharav, just 15 miles S of the Appomattox.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw that and want to go but i’m Gonna have to wait a week. Perhaps it will continue to improve. I need me some fish


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Geez... long way for me out of Pensacola Pass for a day trip. Looks like some blue/green mix still around the Spur. Will be down Labor Day weekend to check it out down that way. Hoping loop current makes a magical 200 mile North swing before then or at least breaks off an Eddy that would head our way!


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

was 30 south of orange beach last wed, very clear blue green water, got some trigger and mango, wish I'd had my trolling crew, flat calm, you could see your bait 30ft deep


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

duckhunter10 said:


> was 30 south of orange beach last wed, very clear blue green water, got some trigger and mango, wish I'd had my trolling crew, flat calm, you could see your bait 30ft deep


Seriously you saw this 30 out?


----------



## NoKaOi (Oct 1, 2007)

There have been reports of blue water on the beach in Galveston, the loop is pushing in the wrong direction


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I was joking!&#55357;&#56834;


----------

